# LED's in Australia



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi there!

At the moment, on my 350L (92Gal) tank I have 3 T5-HO lights, two daylight and one tropical. This is in a fitting with a relatively good fixture on top. But I have never been happy about the light levels and growth in the tank (although I dose correctly).

The dimensions are (approx);


60cm tall (24in)
60cm deep (24in)
90cm wide (35in)

I want to make the move to LED, but the options are damn expensive. I was looking at the local aquarium for an AquaRay grobeam, setting me back over 500+ to do the lights (forgot the actual value). That is something I don't want to spend close to.

Anyhow, I came across the Finnex Ray2 from the LED Lighting Compendium, and saw that it looks great in tanks. Unfortunately, after contacting them, I was told that they do not ship it to Australia, and if I did then I would get no warranty on it. Making it silly to order it, with a chance that they could either be DoA or break when I plug them in.


Does anyone know any good LED's to use with my tank size, ones that aren't too expensive?
If I were to continue to use the T5HO lights, does anyone have any good lights that they could recommend, ones that aren't too expensive.

Unless anyone else has any other idea for cheap lighting, that I can purchase and use in Australia. I would love to use LED lighting, it's just so damn expensive. Unless anyone can provide a DIY tutorial on making effective LED's for my tank.

Thanks so much for reading, really appreciated!


----------



## fearsome (Feb 16, 2013)

You want the 36 inch fixture unless you have a hood that cuts you down in size.


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

fearsome said:


> You want the 36 inch fixture unless you have a hood that cuts you down in size.


Tank has no hood, only a glass top.

Would I need one fixture for that tank size, or two?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

xxshabsxx said:


> Hi there!
> 
> At the moment, on my 350L (92Gal) tank I have 3 T5-HO lights, two daylight and one tropical. This is in a fitting with a relatively good fixture on top. But I have never been happy about the light levels and growth in the tank (although I dose correctly).


Why are you unhappy about the light levels and growth? Not enough light, too much light, not good colors in the tank, too fast growth, too slow growth, etc.? Three T5HO bulbs should give plenty of light for that tank, especially if your light has good reflectors, and the correct HO ballast.


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> Why are you unhappy about the light levels and growth? Not enough light, too much light, not good colors in the tank, too fast growth, too slow growth, etc.? Three T5HO bulbs should give plenty of light for that tank, especially if your light has good reflectors, and the correct HO ballast.


Well the look for starters. I like the shimmer effect of the Led lights, and when seen on other tanks with the same fish and plants, I feel the colour is much nicer. 

Secondly, replacing 3 bulbs a year with the potential of more if one doesn't last that long is really annoying. Especially when I pay around $40 a light. Unless you know of cheap T5HO that produce a good quality light, then I might stick with T5. 

Thanks for your reply. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You could try a Finnex Ray2 and a Finnex Planted+ light (for much better color rendition). That should give you from medium to high light in the center of the tank, and low medium near the front and back. It is pretty hard to light a 24 inch front to back tank with just one strip light, unless you hang it fairly high above the top of the tank, but then you lose a lot of the intensity. I think I would consider hanging the combination of those two about 6 inches above the top of the tank hoping to get low to low medium light over all of the tank.


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> You could try a Finnex Ray2 and a Finnex Planted+ light (for much better color rendition). That should give you from medium to high light in the center of the tank, and low medium near the front and back. It is pretty hard to light a 24 inch front to back tank with just one strip light, unless you hang it fairly high above the top of the tank, but then you lose a lot of the intensity. I think I would consider hanging the combination of those two about 6 inches above the top of the tank hoping to get low to low medium light over all of the tank.



Yeah what about if I got 2 strips? One front, one back. Which would mean nice light-distribution over the entire tank. 

That Planted+ light you're talking about, is it this one?

So the setup would be a Finnex RAY2 7000k at the back, and a Finnex Planted + at the front for colour.

As my tank is 35" (35.82") would you recommend the 30" or 36" variant? 

And do you know how I can manage to get them in Australia?

Thanks very much for your help so far!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Get mh. I have that same tank with 2 70w on it. It hits 50-60 at the substrate with 6700k bulbs. I had a 250w mh on it but the shadowing from the center brace was annoying.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

xxshabsxx said:


> Yeah what about if I got 2 strips? One front, one back. Which would mean nice light-distribution over the entire tank.


I would keep the two strips within an inch or two of each other, to blend in their light better.


> That Planted+ light you're talking about, is it this one?


 Yes, that is the one.


> So the setup would be a Finnex RAY2 7000k at the back, and a Finnex Planted + at the front for colour.
> 
> As my tank is 35" (35.82") would you recommend the 30" or 36" variant?
> 
> ...


I think I would use the 36" length, but first I would do some checking to be sure the light will fit on a slightly less long tank. I don't know anything about the shipping arrangements that can be used to get them to Australia. Check http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=145 to see if the information is there.


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

Just spoke to Finnex, and unfortunately my fears are confirmed.

They won't ship it to Australia because of the voltage difference. If I did manage to obtain one, they can't confirm that it won't be badly affected due to said difference, and if it did break I get no warranty. Therefore, it is not worth it for me.

As for the MH, I have looked into that, and it is not what I wish to use. It will either continue my current T5HO setup, or get LED's that aren't that expensive.

Does anyone know any good T5HO globes that aren't too expensive? Or good LED's to use in Australia, that once again, aren't too expensive.


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

If your willing to do a little reading, and take some time to learn the basics, there are plenty of people in Australia using DIY Led lighting over their aquariums. Take a look at what the "Reefers" are up to on the "thereefuge.com.au". There's a good chance you'll be able to get help from some of the members, as to where to source the Leds, Heat sinks, and drivers locally. A great Led supplier in Australia is- http://www.cutter.com.au/


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

O2surplus said:


> If your willing to do a little reading, and take some time to learn the basics, there are plenty of people in Australia using DIY Led lighting over their aquariums. Take a look at what the "Reefers" are up to on the "thereefuge.com.au". There's a good chance you'll be able to get help from some of the members, as to where to source the Leds, Heat sinks, and drivers locally. A great Led supplier in Australia is- http://www.cutter.com.au/


Thanks very much, I've spent the last few hours going over threads on forums, as well as a few other forums....with not much luck. I will leave LED's for the next few years I'm afraid, unless I can get a really good job in the mean time.

For the moment I will stick to T5HO lights. 

But I wish to change my setup. At the moment I am using AquaOne lights, and not happy with them at all. So I am going to change to Hagen Life-GLO lights, however there are three different types.

My tank's reflector has space for 4 tubes. Does anyone have any recommendations of what lights I should put there?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

xxshabsxx said:


> Thanks very much, I've spent the last few hours going over threads on forums, as well as a few other forums....with not much luck. I will leave LED's for the next few years I'm afraid, unless I can get a really good job in the mean time.
> 
> For the moment I will stick to T5HO lights.
> 
> ...


Current sells to AU............
buildmyled apparently does.. email them for pricing/shipping..
http://forum.buildmyled.com/index.php?threads/help-with-lighting-for-my-85-gallon-planted-tank.113/


> Hi,
> I am really interested in your lighting system. They're just what I'm after. I have a 320 litre tank 1200mmL x 600mmH x 450mmD. I am running injected CO2 and currently have 4x54Watt T5 lights. I intend to purchase 2x 4ft LED fittings. I have a few questions. .......Sorry for all the questions. As I am in Australia and there's no distributor here, I need to get it right the first time!
> 
> Anthony Anthony, Mar 6, 2013


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

jeffkrol said:


> Current sells to AU............
> buildmyled apparently does.. email them for pricing/shipping..
> http://forum.buildmyled.com/index.php?threads/help-with-lighting-for-my-85-gallon-planted-tank.113/


Yeah I've already talked to them about it.

For my tank size, and what I was after, would set me to around $260+ for the unit, they recommend 2 -3 of them.

Plus around 100 or so for shipping. Totalling over $600 which is a little over budget.

Was thinking of Grobeam 1500 Ultima from AquaRay, which go at like $200 or so a square, which I would need 2 squares for the tank. If anyone knows where to get them cheap, I'll make the switch immediately.

Elsewise, I will keep my T5 setup, and save for LED's.

Anyone (as asked in my above post) dealt with the Life-Glo from Hagen?


----------



## manlyfan76 (Jun 20, 2013)

xxshabsxx said:


> Yeah I've already talked to them about it.
> 
> For my tank size, and what I was after, would set me to around $260+ for the unit, they recommend 2 -3 of them.
> 
> ...


G"Day mate, I have recently put two in my 6x2x2 as replacements for the stock T5's that came with my aqua nova light. too early to tell about growth yet but they "seem" ok. I got some LED's off fleabaay from a guy in SA under the name of fishwerx from memory, seem good for the money.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

xxshabsxx said:


> Yeah I've already talked to them about it.
> 
> For my tank size, and what I was after, would set me to around $260+ for the unit, they recommend 2 -3 of them.
> 
> ...


You also have "topdogsellers"... on flea bay au.

W/ your 24" depth I'd go w/ 1W LED's or better...if you go 
LED

Last LED suggestion...



> LED 36" 2600 Timer 6500K Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Tropical Fish 42x 1W
> (approx. AU $61.99)
> 
> Optional timer module add $22.00
> 110V - 220V


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

manlyfan76 said:


> G"Day mate, I have recently put two in my 6x2x2 as replacements for the stock T5's that came with my aqua nova light. too early to tell about growth yet but they "seem" ok. I got some LED's off fleabaay from a guy in SA under the name of fishwerx from memory, seem good for the money.


Yeah I've just had a look at his products, unfortunately the 6500k variants are out of stock, no idea when they'll be back!

I've also got a AquaNova unit. Will most likely continue that, but put 4 bulbs in it, just no idea of the combination!



jeffkrol said:


> You also have "topdogsellers"... on flea bay au.
> 
> W/ your 24" depth I'd go w/ 1W LED's or better...if you go
> LED
> ...


Hmm....

I've just taken a look, their postage is a lot...but might be worth it.

What if I use LED's in conjunction with the T5's?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi,
This is my first post and in a way that kind of doesnt create confidence in my advice but ill say it anyway roud:

I recently started my move into the Planted tank craze, after looking at lighting for ages (probably the exact thing you are doing) I always ended up back at the grobeam. Now i know they are pricey and almost seems stupid to spend that much, but really you get back what you give and that bit extra money was definitely worth it for me (dont think i have deep pockets either, uni student and struggling to pay car rego :icon_eek: so i just save a lot).
Regardless, i would say the grobeam is a great buy I purchased from Reef River and Reptile in Hornsby and along with my two packs of ferts the total price came to 380? i think, so definitely under that 500 mark. This is to run on my 75Gal tank also. Currently doing great, growing HC so happy with it! and that was the two strip (600 i think its called?), considering another one to just even out the light front and back.

Thats just my 2C, whether its good for you and fits your needs im not sure  cheers mate


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

Jamo33 said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post and in a way that kind of doesnt create confidence in my advice but ill say it anyway roud:
> 
> I recently started my move into the Planted tank craze, after looking at lighting for ages (probably the exact thing you are doing) I always ended up back at the grobeam. Now i know they are pricey and almost seems stupid to spend that much, but really you get back what you give and that bit extra money was definitely worth it for me (dont think i have deep pockets either, uni student and struggling to pay car rego :icon_eek: so i just save a lot).
> ...


OMG Reef River Reptile! That's where I shop!

They sell the Grobeams there, I currently have one on my Nano (which is going amazing). My tank is 90Gal, and the problem with that is it is rather deep. I would require 2 GroBeams to get the appropriate depth on my tank. I can get the GroBeams much cheaper, but still, they are expensive. They charge around $400 for one of the squares there.

Michael (guy with earrings, bald head) helped me out with the Ferts and Co2 (still dont own a Co2 unit yet).

I am just not sure! I don't have the money to inject into the tank...well I do..but UNI (not working much) and as you said paying the car and that is killing me.

How deep is your tank? And which Grobeams did you get;

http://www.aquarayusa.com/grobeam.html


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

xxshabsxx said:


> Yeah I've just had a look at his products, unfortunately the 6500k variants are out of stock, no idea when they'll be back!
> 
> I've also got a AquaNova unit. Will most likely continue that, but put 4 bulbs in it, just no idea of the combination!
> 
> ...


I find it funny that lights made in China are shipped to TX USA and then AU..
Some people go direct.. as in this example:
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/1553806817/New_Arrival_and_Best_Sale_BS.html


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

WOW small world!!!!

Yea i talk to Ben a lot, he always tells me to go see Mike but i never have the time hahaha.

I think i do need another Grobeam set up, i have the 600 ultima and considering another one as i still want a bit more light in there. 

My tank is 20" deep i think, and seems to be working quite well!

I am still in the process of being talked into the C02 systems....big jump however as ferts are still setting me back enough! And i cant get into a good routine of dosing!!!! im so dumb hahah

Regardless i still need to figure out all my parameters to get proper growth and i think C02 is the next step....


If you can get them cheap why not just buy a couple and get bigger discount? 

Ill be selling my peppermint bristlenose to them to try get some equipment for trade...hopefully!


----------



## xxshabsxx (Jun 19, 2012)

jeffkrol said:


> I find it funny that lights made in China are shipped to TX USA and then AU..
> Some people go direct.. as in this example:
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/1553806817/New_Arrival_and_Best_Sale_BS.html


That site is amazing, and much cheaper.

No idea how you'd sort through all of those fixtures though.

If you looked hard enough, you'd probably find a bargain.


----------

